# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Υβρίδια ιθαγενών >  Καρδερινοκάναρα θηλυκά

## Picard

Γεια χαρα,ασχολουμαι με υβριδια,το προβλημα μου ειναι με τα θηλυκα τα οποια δε μπορουν να δωσουν απογονους,το μονο που ξερω ειναι οτι μπορει να χρησιμοποιηθουν σαν παραμανες,εσεις που ασχοληστε με υβριδια,τι τα κανετε τα θηλυκα????

----------


## οδυσσέας

μιλας για καρδερινοκαναρα απο οτι καταλαβα?

----------


## birdy_num_num

Παιδιά γιατί υπάρχει σιγή ασυρμάτου στο ερώτημα του Δημήτρη? Είναι μια εύλογη απορία. Στατιστικά το 50% των υβριδίων είναι μη γόνιμα θυληκά που δεν κελαηδούν. Οπότε αυτά τί γίνονται? Ο κάθε εκτροφέας έχει μιαμκλούβα πτήσης για υτά και τα ταϊζει 'τζάμπα' ή τα αφήνει στην τύχη τους ελευθερώνοντας τα και αφήνοντας τα στο έλεος των αρπακτικών?

----------


## xarhs

σε μας τα αμαλανε πολλοι στο αγρινιο........ ενας μεγαλος εκτροφεας ομως τα κραταει ολα για παραμανες

----------


## birdy_num_num

Ένα υβρίδιο όμως είναι αρκετά άγριο (όπως ο άγριος γονιός του) και έχει αρκετό καμουφλάζ για να επιβιώσει, ή η απελευθέρωση σημαίνει σίγουρο θάνατο που απλώς δεν τον βλέπουμε?

----------


## xarhs

βεβαιος θανατος...........

----------


## jk21

Πανο αυτα που ειπες συμβαινουν  ....  παραμανες στην θεση των << μηχανων αναπαραγωγης >> με το ονομα << καναρες >>  κατα κυριο λογο ,παραμανα αν σου τυχει  να εχεις καποια ατυχια στα πουλακια σου (αν εισαι χομπιστας και οχι ... εκμεταλλευτης φτερωτων ψυχων ) ,αλλα και παραμανες στις πιασμενες (συνηθως ) καρδερινες σου ,που εβαλες για ζευγαρι ,αλλα σου παρατανε τα αυγα  ... 

επειδη ομως συνηθως εχεις και περισσευμα ,αμολας και μερικα στον ουρανο και νοιωθεις οτι εισαι και οικολογος .... 


το αν επιβιωσουν; ναι αν απελευθερωθουν εκτος πολης ,λογω οτι ο ενας γονιος συνηθως ειναι πιασμενο αρσενικο αγριοπουλι (τα μη πιασμενα δεν ειναι και τοσο καλοι δασκαλοι στο τραγουδι ... ) εχουν ακομα ενστικτα να επιβιωσουν .Λιγο ή περισσοτερο .Εντος πολης καταληγουν σε αλλα κλουβια

----------


## birdy_num_num

> το αν επιβιωσουν; ναι αν απελευθερωθουν εκτος πολης ,λογω οτι ο ενας γονιος συνηθως ειναι πιασμενο αρσενικο αγριοπουλι (τα μη πιασμενα δεν ειναι και τοσο καλοι δασκαλοι στο τραγουδι ... ) εχουν ακομα ενστικτα να επιβιωσουν .Λιγο ή περισσοτερο.


Χαίρομαι που υπάρχει και η αισιόδοξη ματιά. Μας χρειάζεται και αυτή  ::

----------


## jk21

δεν ειναι καθολου αισιοδοξη ... ενα πουλακι με αγρια φλεβα μεσα του να μην μπορει να γινει γονιος στην αιχμαλωσια ,ειναι απλα μια διπλη πικρα για αυτο ... εχει συνηθισει τις πικρες 

ενα  πουλακι με αγρια φλεβα να βρισκεται στη φυση ,να ζευγαρωνει (αν το δεχθει καποια αλλη καρδερινα ως ταιρι εκει εξω ... λιγο χλωμο ) και να εχει συνεχως την απογοητευση να μην βγαζει παιδακια ,ειναι Η πικρα  .... 


τα καρδερινοκαναρα που υπαρχουν ηδη ,τους αξιζει οτι καλυτερο μπορουμε να τους δωσουμε ,να αναπληρωσει αυτο που δεν μπορουν να εχουν και το τραγουδι που μας δινουν 


τα καρδερινοκαναρα που δεν εχουν υπαρξει ακομα ,ας μην υπαρξουν ποτε ... αν υπαρξουν ,μαζι με αυτα ,θα υπαρχουν και ευθυνες μας για τις συνειδητες επιλογες μας ! Ο Θεος (ή η Φυση ,οτι θελει διαλεγει ο καθενας ) φτιαχνει τα πλασματα στη γη να ειναι γονιμα και να γινονται γονεις  και μονο οτι με φυσικους νομους (ή επιλογη του Δημιουργου ) και οχι με παρεμβατισμο του ανθρωπου ειναι μη γονιμο ,ειναι ηθικα αποδεκτο !

----------


## birdy_num_num

> τα καρδερινοκαναρα που δεν εχουν υπαρξει ακομα ,ας μην υπαρξουν ποτε ... αν υπαρξουν ,μαζι με αυτα ,θα υπαρχουν και ευθυνες μας για τις συνειδητες επιλογες μας ! Ο Θεος (ή η Φυση ,οτι θελει διαλεγει ο καθενας ) φτιαχνει τα πλασματα στη γη να ειναι γονιμα και να γινονται γονεις  και μονο οτι με φυσικους νομους (ή επιλογη του Δημιουργου ) και οχι με παρεμβατισμο του ανθρωπου ειναι μη γονιμο ,ειναι ηθικα αποδεκτο !


Συμφωνώ απολύτως με αυτή την οπτική και για αυτό έκανα και την αρχική μου ερώτηση. Ακόμα και τα αρσενικά που μας είναι 'χρήσιμα', γιατί κελαηδάνε ωραία, έχουν τα ίδια προβλήματα και τις ίδιες πίκρες με τα 'άχρηστα' θηλυκά. Γενικά είμαι σε όλους τους τομείς εναντίον όλων των πράξεων με μη αναστρέψιμα αποτελέσματα. Η δημιουργία μη γόνιμων υβριδίων είναι μια τέτοια μη αναστρέψιμη κατάσταση.

Μπορεί σήμερα να χαίρομαι τα κόκκινα καναρίνια μου, όμως αν μπορούσα να γυρίσω το χρόνο πίσω, πολύ ευχαρίστως θα έμενα με πιο παραδοσιακά καναρινάκια, προκειμένου να μην δημιουργούνταν (και δεν ξέρουμε πολυ κατέληξαν) τα χιλιάδες άγονα υβρίδια με το red siskin πριν γεννηθούν τα στατιστικά ασήμαντα γόνιμα υβρίδια που μας έδωσαν αυτά τα θαυμάσια πουλιά αν ξέρω καλά την ιστορία τους).

----------


## Gardelius

Απο την στιγμή που "υπάρχει" ώς επιλογή ...(δεν με απασχολεί αν ειναι ανθρώπινο ή θεϊκό..) μπορείς να το κανεις,...το ερώτημα ειναι εύλογο ...εύστοχο και πανω απ ολα Ηθικό!!!! Η απάντηση ειναι καθαρα υποκειμενική και δεν υπάρχει πεπατημένη!!! Ειναι ξεκάθαρο οτι ο καθε ενας που ασχολείται συνειδητά γνωριζει (επιβάλλεται να γνωρίζει...) τις επιπτώσεις!!! Αν δεν συμβαινει αυτό μιλαμε για ανθρώπους που κακός λέγονται έτσι!!!! Προσωπικά, δεν εχω ακομα καταλήξει σε καποια απάντηση! Δεν ειμαι σίγουρος αν <ελευθερώσεις> τα θηλυκά αν θα επιβιωσουν στη φύση ...κανεις μας δεν ειναι σίγουρος!! Άραγε ποιος ξερει που να είναι η ,...Απελευθέρωση της καρδερίνας μου!!! .........

----------


## birdy_num_num

Ηλία, προφανώς η απάντηση είναι υποκειμενική. Αν ακούστηκα προηγουμένως κάπως (με λίγο δασκαλίστικο ύφος, συνέπεια του επαγγέλματος), δεν το έκανα για να θίξω κανέναν, αλλά απλώς εξέφρασα το πώς βλέπω έγω τα πράγματα μέσα από τη δική μου υποκειμενική ματιά, που δεν είναι απαραιτήτως σωστή ή αποδεκτή από όλους.

----------


## jk21

Ηλια το θεμα δεν ειναι αμα επιβιωσουν .Εγω σου λεω οτι πιθανοτατα θα γινει .Ειμαι σιγουρος για την καρδερινουλα σου και πιθανοτατα και για καποιο υβριδιο αν αφεθει σε σωστο μερος ,σε σωστη στιγμη ,με σωστη προετοιμασια .Εδω εχουμε μαρτυρια του Γιαννη για επιβιωση μεταλλαγμενης καρδερινας αν θυμαμαι καλα ,στη χαλκιδα πιο εξω ... 

το θεμα ειναι οτι και να επιβιωσουν ,δεν θα χαρουν ποτε το παρτυ που γινεται στη φυση καθε χρονο τετοια εποχη ... καθε 15η μερα επωασης (αν δεν σταματα νωριτερα ) θα ειναι μια μερα θλιψης για κεινα ...

----------


## Gardelius

*Παίδες ,...η τοποθέτηση εχει να κάνει με την (επαναλαμβάνω) προσωπική μου άποψη!! Καμια υπόνοια και αντιπαράθεση..προς θεου!!! Πάντως θα ειμαι <έτοιμος> σε περίπτωση που αποκτήσω υβρίδια!!*

----------


## οδυσσέας

> .......το θεμα ειναι οτι και να επιβιωσουν ,δεν θα χαρουν ποτε το παρτυ που γινεται στη φυση καθε χρονο τετοια εποχη ... καθε 15η μερα επωασης (αν δεν σταματα νωριτερα ) θα ειναι μια μερα θλιψης για κεινα ...


σιγα μην βαλουν και μαυρο μαντηλι.........δηλαδη η καναρα που κανει ασπορες γεννες μετα πρεπει να παρει ψυχοφαρμακα? ::

----------


## jk21

δεν υπαρχει διαθεση αντιπαραθεσης .απλα παραθετω τι μπορει να γινουν αυτα τα πουλια αν αφαιθουν ελευθερα 

Οδυσσεα  μην κοιτας στην αιχμαλωσια που τα γαρδελια ειτε δεν ζευγαρωνουν ,ειτε ζευγαρωνουν και παρατανε τα αυγα τους συνηθως (καποιες φορες βεβαια ζευγαρωνουν ) και δεν συμβαινει τιποτα ... δεν θελουν να ζευγαρωσουν και δεν θελουν να κανουν παιδια ...

στη φυση δεν νομιζω ενα πουλι να συνεχιζει μονιμα να δεχεται για ταιρι του ενα πουλι που δεν βγαζει τιποτα ,στην φωλια που στρωνουνε ... λες να κατσει αρσενικη καρδερινα να βλεπει να περνανε οι γεννες και να μην βλεπει ιχνος νεοσσου; αργα ή γρηγορα τα πουλια αυτα ,θα παραμεριστουν απο το κοπαδι ή εστω στην επιλογη συντροφου ....

οπως και να χει ... ο καθενας κανει τις επιλογες του .Αν για τα αρσενικα ,παντα θα υπαρχει ενα κλουβι και ενα ενθουσιασμενο αφεντικο να τα περιμενει  ,αν μου βρειτε λυση για το μελλον ολων των θηλυκων ,ηθικα σωστη και γω μαζι σας !

----------


## xarhs

> δεν θα χαρουν ποτε το παρτυ που γινεται στη φυση καθε χρονο τετοια εποχη ... καθε 15η μερα επωασης (αν δεν σταματα νωριτερα ) θα ειναι μια μερα θλιψης για κεινα ...



 :winky: 




> σιγα μην βαλουν και μαυρο μαντηλι.........δηλαδη η καναρα που κανει ασπορες γεννες μετα πρεπει να παρει ψυχοφαρμακα?



κωστα ενα πουλι που δεν μπορει να ζησει τη χαρα της αναπαραγωγης , ποιος ο λογος να ζει? μπορει να ζει ελευθερο αλλα παντα θα ειναι ενα ξενο κομματι στη φυση , ενα αποτελεσμα που γινεται για αλλη μια φορα για να ικανοποησει τον ανθρωπο

παντως  δεν περιμενα απο σενα να εχεις τετοια αποψη

----------


## οδυσσέας

η δική μου άποψη για τα θηλυκά μουλακια και γενικά για τα στείρα πουλιά είναι ο ρόλος της παραμάνας. 
οι μούλες επειδή είναι ποιο δύσκολες στο να ετοιμαστούν για να μπουν στην διαδικασία αναπαραγωγής, θέλουν διαχείριση σαν τα ιθαγενή. αυτό έχω καταλάβει εγώ. αν κάποιος δεν θέλει να μπει σε αυτή την διαδικασία τότε η επόμενη κίνηση είναι να χαριστούν σε παιδιά η ανθρώπους που θέλουν να έχουν ένα πουλάκι η περισσότερα για συντροφιά. Είναι φανταστικό το συναίσθημα να χαρίζεις ένα πουλί που δεν σου κάνει σε έναν συνάνθρωπο και να τον κάνεις ευτυχισμένο.
Εγώ αυτό που έχω να πω στα παιδιά που θέλουν να κάνουν υβριδισμούς να σκεφτούν πρώτα γιατί θέλουν να το κάνουν, να ρωτήσουν να μάθουν, να διαβάσουν και μετά να προχωρήσουν, αν το θέλουν τόσο πολύ. Τα πουλιά που εκτρέφουμε για το τραγούδι τους, είναι μεγάλη ιστορία, φτιάξτε τα πουλιά όπως σας αρέσει εσάς να κελαίδανε και όχι όπως θέλουν να σας επιβάλουν οι άλλοι για να παίρνεται χαρά από το χόμπι μας. Έχουν πεθάνει άνθρωποι από ανακοπή στο άκουσμα του ιδανικού πουλιού, έχουν ξοδευτή τεράστια ποσά για αγορά τέτοιων πουλιών. Είναι εθισμός σαν τους ναρκομανείς που κάνουν τα πάντα για να πάρουν την δόση τους. Τα τέλεια πουλιά είναι σπάνια. Ένας παππούς 80 χρονών σε όλη την ζωή του άκουσε μόνο 5 τέτοια πουλιά φανταστείτε πόσα πουλιά βγήκαν στα 80 χρόνια και μόνο 5 ηταν τέλεια.

----------


## teo24

Aς κανω κι εγω το ερωτημα μου εδω μεσα.Περισυ για οσους θυμουνται τρυπωσε στη κατασκευη μου ενα καρδερινικαναρο θηλυκο και ηταν εκει για μια ολοκληρη μερα.Το επιασα οταν γυρισα και φυσικα απο τοτε ειναι μελος της παρεας μου.Οπως και να χει λεω να το βαλω να ζευγαρωσει με τον παππουλη μου.Απ οτι το βλεπω δεν λεει να πυρωσει,ενω ολα τ'αλλα καναρινια κανουνε αυγα ασταματητα και αυτα που εχουν οπτικη επαφη και αυτα που δεν εχουν με τα αρσενικα.Το ερωτημα μου ειναι αν υπαρχει εστω και μια στο εκατομμυριο να κανει γονιμα αυγα.Υπαρχει?

----------


## johnakos32

Αν και δεν ξερω σιγουρα νομιζω οτι δεν μπορουν οπωσ και τα περισοτερα υβριδια δεν μπορουν να βγαλουν κατι γονιμο μπορουν να πυρωσουν να κανουν αυγα αλλα μη γονιμα...ασ σου πουν και οι αλλοι διοτι εγω λιγα πραγματα ξερω!

----------


## xarhs

ετσι ειναι. νομιζω υπαρχει ενα παρα πολυ μικρο ποσοστο να βγει γονιμο αλλα δεν ξερω

----------

